# Carbon Fiber Blanks



## Leatherman1998 (Jun 30, 2015)

I have a person who wants a fountain pen with a carbon fiber blank, anyone know of where I can get some for the Desire or Eagle?


----------



## magpens (Jun 30, 2015)

Contact user name CaptG on IAP, or check out The Classic Nib or ExoticBlanks.


----------

